# Please can some one help me



## RampageOC

Hello i have a mad problem i am on the family computer and seem to have downloaded a virus . I downloaded a file on limewire and i downloaded a archive file it said it contained UFC events me and my cousin was looking for anyway when i opened it loads of things opend and now my computer is real slow . Also when i turn my computer on i get the message

An Error has occured while initializing active shield .
Method comcappfactory - register
results - 

after results it gives me a code 

also when ever i turn the comp on a icon appears on the desktop it is like a pc set up the screen a disk and the tower and it is called 

freeprodtb 

I delete it and when i turn my comp on it redownloads . 

Please any one help . Can i fix it thanks very much for any help you people give


----------



## Buzz1927

Post a Hijackthis log.
http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=24672


----------



## RampageOC

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 17:57:33, on 08/06/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcssecs.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\shared\mcinfo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Xerox One Touch\OneTouchMon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\INSTAN~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\VoyagerTest\fts.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\BearShare\BearShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\TClock\TClock.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\msconfig.exe
C:\Program Files\blueyonder IST\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\TextBridge Pro 9.0\Bin\Ereg\Remind32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTPlugin.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.freeserve.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer Provided by blueyonder
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;<local>
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
F3 - REG:win.ini: load=C:\WINDOWS\system32\besrcj\csrss.exe
F3 - REG:win.ini: run=C:\WINDOWS\system32\besrcj\csrss.exe
O3 - Toolbar: Freeserve - {8B68564D-53FD-4293-B80C-993A9F3988EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\FREESE~1\FSBar\FSBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ToolBar888 - {0E1230F8-EA50-42A9-983C-D22ABC2EED3B} - C:\Program Files\ToolBar888\MyToolBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] C:\Program Files\Scansoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PP8 Reminder] "C:\Program Files\Scansoft\PaperPort\WebEreg\NAVBrowser.exe" -r "C:\Program Files\Scansoft\PaperPort\WebEreg\navLoad.ini"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OneTouch Monitor] "C:\Program Files\Xerox One Touch\OneTouchMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstantAccess] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VCSPlayer] "C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CleanEasyImg] c:\apps\easydvd\cleanall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Messanger] C:\WINDOWS\msgaol.exe /i
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SchedulerMgr] C:\WINDOWS\shman.exe /i
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rdrd] C:\DOCUME~1\JACK\LOCALS~1\Temp\rd996.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [%FP%Friendly fts.exe] "C:\Program Files\VoyagerTest\fts.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lqdepop] C:\WINDOWS\lqdepop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vdfmbnvw] C:\Program Files\Nuqg\Odcpja.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snetobjm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\snetobjm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [9hs7lf2i] C:\WINDOWS\System32\9hs7lf2i.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mvidkz] C:\WINDOWS\mvidkz.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BearShare] "C:\Program Files\BearShare\BearShare.exe" /pause
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [defender] C:\\defender25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [keyboard] C:\\keyboard25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [newname] C:\\newname25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [p2p networking] p2pnetworking.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [p2p networking] p2pnetworking.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TClock.exe] C:\Program Files\TClock\tclock_install.exe
O4 - Startup: csrss.lnk = ?
O4 - Startup: reminder-ScanSoft Product Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files\TextBridge Pro 9.0\Bin\Ereg\Remind32.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Global Startup: blueyonder Instant Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\blueyonder IST\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: msconfig.exe
O4 - Global Startup: taskmgr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MyToolBar Search - res://C:\Program Files\ToolBar888\MyToolBar.dll/MENUSEARCH.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search with Freeserve - res://C:\PROGRA~1\FREESE~1\FSBar\FSBar.dll/VSearch.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.freeserve.com/
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aolsvc.aol.co.uk/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1101158481390
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D8089245-3211-40F6-819B-9E5E92CD61A2} - https://flashcasino.ladbrokes.com/instant-play-en/FlashAX.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Control Panel - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ktlsl7371.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\
O23 - Service: AOL Spyware Protection Service (AOLService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\\aolserv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) -   - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Virtual CD v4 Security service (SDK - Version) (VCSSecS) - H+H Software GmbH - C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcssecs.exe


----------



## RampageOC

I hope i have done it right . 

And thank you for your help


----------



## Buzz1927

You've done it right, but it's a bit of a mess, let's clean things up a bit first then get what's left.  

Please download, install, update and scan your system with the free version of Ewido Security Suite:
1.    When installing, under "Additional Options" uncheck "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
2.    When you run ewido for the first time, you will get a warning "Database could not be found!". Click OK. We will fix this in a moment.
3.    From the main ewido screen, click on update in the left menu, then click the Start update button.
4.    After the update finishes (the status bar at the bottom will display "Update successful"), exit Ewido and boot into safe mode:

Restart your computer, and begin tapping the F8 key on your keyboard. Continue to do so until the Windows Advanced Options menu appears. If you begin tapping the F8 key too soon, some computers display a "keyboard error" message. To resolve this, restart the computer and try again.
Using the arrow keys on the keyboard, scroll to and select the Safe mode menu item, and then press Enter.


Now open Ewido, click on the Scanner button in the left menu, then click on the Start button. This scan can take quite a while to run, so time to go get a drink and a snack....
If ewido finds anything, it will pop up a notification. You can select "clean" and check the boxes "Perform action with all infections" and "Create encrypted backup" before clicking on OK.
When the scan finishes, click on "Save Report". This will create a text file. Please restart normally, then paste the contents of the text file to this thread, along with a new HijackThis log.


----------



## RampageOC

Hello . 

I restarted comp - pressed f8 - selected safe mood - then it asked it i wanted to go to windows xp , or some recovery thing . I clicked windows XP then it asked what windows acount i want to open . There was the main one all the family use and one named administrator . I clicked the main windows profile it opend and all the icons on the screen were bigger then usual and when i clicked EWIDO it said could not be found please reinstall . So i restarted comp in normal mode and it works but not in safe mood . 

What should i do next ? 

sorry for the hastle


----------



## Camper

Did you try to reinstall EWIDO? It should work I had to do this not to long ago.


----------



## RampageOC

Cant reinstall i opened internet explorer but wouldnt open any sites . 

Iwill try it again now


----------



## RampageOC

did it !!!

---------------------------------------------------------
 ewido anti-malware - Scan report
---------------------------------------------------------

 + Created on:			21:33:18, 08/06/2006
 + Report-Checksum:		3FD2685C

 + Scan result:

	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{4399242A-D9B8-4AED-9588-EBEEF53475A7} -> Hijacker.Generic : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@247realmedia[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.247realmedia : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@ads.pointroll[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@advertising[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@atdmt[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@bilbo.counted[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Counted : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@doubleclick[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@fastclick[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@media.fastclick[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@msnportal.112.2o7[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@serving-sys[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@statse.webtrendslive[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrendslive : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@tradedoubler[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tradedoubler : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@valueclick[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Valueclick : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Program Files\Block Checker -> Adware.BlockChecker : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Program Files\Block Checker\setup.log -> Adware.BlockChecker : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Program Files\SurfSideKick 3 -> Adware.SurfSide : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Program Files\SurfSideKick 3\Ssk.exe -> Adware.SurfSide : Cleaned with backup
	C:\Program Files\SurfSideKick 3\SskCore.dll -> Adware.SurfSide : Cleaned with backup
	C:\System Volume Information\_restore{98E46F0A-9DA1-4258-92C4-7CCAE5D21E6E}\RP1\A0000255.dll -> Adware.Look2Me : Cleaned with backup
	C:\System Volume Information\_restore{98E46F0A-9DA1-4258-92C4-7CCAE5D21E6E}\RP1\A0000256.dll -> Adware.Look2Me : Cleaned with backup


::Report End


----------



## RampageOC

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 21:38:15, on 08/06/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcssecs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Xerox One Touch\OneTouchMon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\INSTAN~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\VoyagerTest\fts.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\BearShare\BearShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\msconfig.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\TextBridge Pro 9.0\Bin\Ereg\Remind32.exe
C:\Program Files\TClock\TClock.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\setup.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\WinMX\werrcatch.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.freeserve.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer Provided by blueyonder
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;<local>
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
F3 - REG:win.ini: load=C:\WINDOWS\system32\besrcj\csrss.exe
F3 - REG:win.ini: run=C:\WINDOWS\system32\besrcj\csrss.exe
O3 - Toolbar: Freeserve - {8B68564D-53FD-4293-B80C-993A9F3988EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\FREESE~1\FSBar\FSBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ToolBar888 - {0E1230F8-EA50-42A9-983C-D22ABC2EED3B} - C:\Program Files\ToolBar888\MyToolBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] C:\Program Files\Scansoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PP8 Reminder] "C:\Program Files\Scansoft\PaperPort\WebEreg\NAVBrowser.exe" -r "C:\Program Files\Scansoft\PaperPort\WebEreg\navLoad.ini"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OneTouch Monitor] "C:\Program Files\Xerox One Touch\OneTouchMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstantAccess] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VCSPlayer] "C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CleanEasyImg] c:\apps\easydvd\cleanall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Messanger] C:\WINDOWS\msgaol.exe /i
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SchedulerMgr] C:\WINDOWS\shman.exe /i
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rdrd] C:\DOCUME~1\JACK\LOCALS~1\Temp\rd996.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [%FP%Friendly fts.exe] "C:\Program Files\VoyagerTest\fts.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lqdepop] C:\WINDOWS\lqdepop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vdfmbnvw] C:\Program Files\Nuqg\Odcpja.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snetobjm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\snetobjm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [9hs7lf2i] C:\WINDOWS\System32\9hs7lf2i.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mvidkz] C:\WINDOWS\mvidkz.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BearShare] "C:\Program Files\BearShare\BearShare.exe" /pause
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [defender] C:\\defender25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [keyboard] C:\\keyboard25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [newname] C:\\newname25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [p2p networking] p2pnetworking.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [p2p networking] p2pnetworking.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TClock.exe] C:\Program Files\TClock\tclock_install.exe
O4 - Startup: csrss.lnk = ?
O4 - Startup: reminder-ScanSoft Product Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files\TextBridge Pro 9.0\Bin\Ereg\Remind32.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Global Startup: blueyonder Instant Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\blueyonder IST\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: msconfig.exe
O4 - Global Startup: taskmgr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MyToolBar Search - res://C:\Program Files\ToolBar888\MyToolBar.dll/MENUSEARCH.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search with Freeserve - res://C:\PROGRA~1\FREESE~1\FSBar\FSBar.dll/VSearch.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.freeserve.com/
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aolsvc.aol.co.uk/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1101158481390
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D8089245-3211-40F6-819B-9E5E92CD61A2} - https://flashcasino.ladbrokes.com/instant-play-en/FlashAX.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Control Panel - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ktlsl7371.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\
O23 - Service: AOL Spyware Protection Service (AOLService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\\aolserv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) -   - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Virtual CD v4 Security service (SDK - Version) (VCSSecS) - H+H Software GmbH - C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcssecs.exe


----------



## Buzz1927

Please Download MsnVirRem.exe to your desktop from one of the following mirrors.

Mirror 1
Mirror 2
Mirror 3

First close any other programs you have running as this will require a reboot
Double click *MsnVirRem.exe* to run it
Once open, click the button labelled "*Search and Destroy*"
*<<*Your computer will now be scanned for Infected Files*>>*
When scanning is finished you will be prompted to reboot only if infected, Click *OK*
Now click the "*REBOOT*" Button.
After the Reboot, you WILL receive file not found errors (usually 4) please acknowledge them and continue.
A Message should popup from *MsnVirRem* if not, double click the program again and it will finish
Please Post the contents of *C:\msnvirrem.log* along with a fresh *HijackThis log*


----------



## RampageOC

MsnVirRem Log by Skate_Punk_21

Fix running from: C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Desktop
10/06/2006 
00:43:02 

---Infection Files Found---
C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\csrss.lnk

Rebooting...
Fixing Registry Permissions...
Editing Registry...
Fixing Host File...
**Fix Complete!**


----------



## RampageOC

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 00:51:51, on 10/06/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcssecs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Xerox One Touch\OneTouchMon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\INSTAN~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\VoyagerTest\fts.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\BearShare\BearShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\ipwins\ipwins.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\msconfig.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\TextBridge Pro 9.0\Bin\Ereg\Remind32.exe
C:\Program Files\blueyonder IST\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\TClock\TClock.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\DNS\version.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/firefox
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.freeserve.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer Provided by blueyonder
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;<local>
O3 - Toolbar: Freeserve - {8B68564D-53FD-4293-B80C-993A9F3988EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\FREESE~1\FSBar\FSBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ToolBar888 - {0E1230F8-EA50-42A9-983C-D22ABC2EED3B} - C:\Program Files\ToolBar888\MyToolBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] C:\Program Files\Scansoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PP8 Reminder] "C:\Program Files\Scansoft\PaperPort\WebEreg\NAVBrowser.exe" -r "C:\Program Files\Scansoft\PaperPort\WebEreg\navLoad.ini"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OneTouch Monitor] "C:\Program Files\Xerox One Touch\OneTouchMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstantAccess] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VCSPlayer] "C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CleanEasyImg] c:\apps\easydvd\cleanall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Messanger] C:\WINDOWS\msgaol.exe /i
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SchedulerMgr] C:\WINDOWS\shman.exe /i
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rdrd] C:\DOCUME~1\JACK\LOCALS~1\Temp\rd996.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [%FP%Friendly fts.exe] "C:\Program Files\VoyagerTest\fts.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lqdepop] C:\WINDOWS\lqdepop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vdfmbnvw] C:\Program Files\Nuqg\Odcpja.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snetobjm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\snetobjm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [9hs7lf2i] C:\WINDOWS\System32\9hs7lf2i.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mvidkz] C:\WINDOWS\mvidkz.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BearShare] "C:\Program Files\BearShare\BearShare.exe" /pause
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [defender] C:\\defender25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [keyboard] C:\\keyboard25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [newname] C:\\newname25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [p2p networking] p2pnetworking.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IpWins] C:\Program Files\ipwins\ipwins.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [p2p networking] p2pnetworking.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TClock.exe] C:\Program Files\TClock\tclock_install.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DNS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\mc-110-12-0000140.exe
O4 - Startup: reminder-ScanSoft Product Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files\TextBridge Pro 9.0\Bin\Ereg\Remind32.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Global Startup: blueyonder Instant Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\blueyonder IST\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: msconfig.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MsnVirRem.exe
O4 - Global Startup: taskmgr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MyToolBar Search - res://C:\Program Files\ToolBar888\MyToolBar.dll/MENUSEARCH.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search with Freeserve - res://C:\PROGRA~1\FREESE~1\FSBar\FSBar.dll/VSearch.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.freeserve.com/
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aolsvc.aol.co.uk/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1101158481390
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D8089245-3211-40F6-819B-9E5E92CD61A2} - https://flashcasino.ladbrokes.com/instant-play-en/FlashAX.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs:  C:\WINDOWS\system32\chkntfs.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Control Panel - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ktlsl7371.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\
O23 - Service: AOL Spyware Protection Service (AOLService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\\aolserv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) -   - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Virtual CD v4 Security service (SDK - Version) (VCSSecS) - H+H Software GmbH - C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcssecs.exe


----------



## Buzz1927

Download the trial version of *Spy Sweeper* from *Here*

Install it using the Standard Install option. (You will be asked for your e-mail address, it is safe to give it. If you receive alerts from your firewall, allow all activities for Spy Sweeper)

You will be prompted to check for updated definitions, please do so.
(This may take several minutes)

Click on *Options > Sweep Options * and check *Sweep all Folders on Selected drives.* Check *Local Disc C*. Under *What to Sweep*, check every box.

Click on *Sweep* and allow it to fully scan your system.

When the sweep has finished, click *Remove*. Click *Select All* and then *Next*

From *'Results'*, select the *Session Log* tab.  Click *Save to File* and save the log somewhere convenient.

Exit *Spy Sweeper.*


----------



## RampageOC

Hey buzz . I downloaded it then when i run it it says i have to buy it as my free trial is up .


----------



## Buzz1927

Hmm, sounds like they might have stopped the free trial.   I'll look into it, get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## RampageOC

Hey buzz i downloaded webroot 4.5 at downloads.com i will do what you said now 


thanks again for your help


WHEN i checked for undated definitions it said my trial had expired and i need to buy now . Will still let me sweep but says it wont pick up all viruses till i pay for it


----------



## Buzz1927

Can you post the log it makes after it scans.


----------



## RampageOC

Picked up loads of threats . It then gave me the message when i went to remove , Spy sweeper detected threats on your computer , subscribe now to remove detected threats . I then went to try save it said feature only avalible to subscribe members . 

One of the threats was a trojan downloader matcash with a high rating


----------



## Buzz1927

Stupid Spyweeper.   Never mind, I was just being lazy, I'll post manual removal instructions tomorrow.


----------



## RampageOC

What should i do now buzz


----------



## Buzz1927

Run the Panda scan here:
http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm
Follow the prompts to scan your hard drive.  Delete any viruses found, save the results of the scan, and restart your computer. 
Post the scan results here, along with a new Hijackthis log.


----------



## RampageOC

Sorry iv taken so long . I did the active scan and saved it then when i tried posting it on here . Said was to long it was like 3 million characters . So i had to delete every space in between the words


----------



## RampageOC

Adware:Adware/NewAds Not disinfected C:\Program Files\a2 free\debug.exe
Adware:Adware/PurityScan Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\chkntfs.dll
Adware:adware/ncase Not disinfected c:\temp\salm_kyf.dat
Spyware:spyware/surfsidekick Not disinfected c:\windows\system32\bk.exe
Adware:adware/swimsuitnetwork Not disinfected c:\windows\system32\MYDLL.dl
Potentially unwanted tool:application/funweb Not disinfected c:\windows\downloaded program files\f3initialsetup1.0.0.8.inf
Adware:adware/keenvalue Not disinfected c:\windows\browserxtras\pn\remove.exe
Adware:adware/dollarrevenue Not disinfected c:\windows\drsmartload2.dat
Adware:adware/commad Not disinfected c:\windows\uninstall_nmon.vbs
Adware:adware/maxifiles Not disinfected c:\program files\common files\InetGet
Adware:adware/webhancer Not disinfected c:\program files\webHancer
Adware:adware/sidesearch Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Application Data\Lycos
Adware:adware/look2me Not disinfected Windows Registry
Adware:adware/exact.bargainbuddy Not disinfected Windows Registry
Adware:adware/sbsoft Not disinfected Windows Registry
Adware:adware/savenow Not disinfected Windows Registry
Adware:adware/adultlt Not disinfected Windows Registry
Adware:adware/transponder Not disinfected Windows Registry
Potentially unwanted tool:application/altnet Not disinfected hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\app management\arpcache\AltnetDM
Adware:adware/dyfuca Not disinfected Windows Registry
Spyware:Cookie/2o7 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@2o7[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/888 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@888[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/888 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@888[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/YieldManager Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@ad.yieldmanager[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Hbmediapro Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@adopt.hbmediapro[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Adrevolver Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@adrevolver[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Adrevolver Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@adrevolver[3].txt
Spyware:Cookie/PointRoll Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@ads.pointroll[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Advertising Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@advertising[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Falkag Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@as-eu.falkag[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Falkag Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@as1.falkag[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Atlas DMT Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@atdmt[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@atwola[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Bfast Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@bfast[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Bilbo.counted Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@bilbo.counted[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/BurstNet Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@burstnet[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Zedo Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@c5.zedo[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Casalemedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@casalemedia[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Cassava Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@cassava[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Com.com Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@com[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Doubleclick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@doubleclick[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/ErrorSafe Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@errorsafe[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/FastClick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@fastclick[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Go Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@go[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Hitbox Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@hitbox[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/HotLog Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@hotlog[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Screensavers Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@i.screensavers[1].txt                                 
Spyware:Cookie/Maxserving Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@maxserving[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/FastClick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@media.fastclick[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Mediaplex Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@mediaplex[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/2o7 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@microsofteup.112.2o7[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Overture Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@perf.overture[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/QuestionMarket Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@questionmarket[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/RealMedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@realmedia[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/WUpd Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@revenue[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Serving-sys Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@serving-sys[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/SpyLog Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@spylog[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Statcounter Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@statcounter[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Reliablestats Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@stats1.reliablestats[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Tradedoubler Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@tradedoubler[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Traffic Marketplace Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@trafficmp[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Tribalfusion Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@tribalfusion[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Valueclick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@valueclick[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Versiontracker Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@versiontracker[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/WinFixer Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@winfixer[2].txt
Spyware:Cookie/BurstBeacon Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@www.burstbeacon[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/ErrorSafe Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@www.errorsafe[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Adserver Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@z1.adserver[1].txt
Spyware:Cookie/Zedo Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies\jack@zedo[1].txt
Virus:Trj/Downloader.JDK Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CEHYOSWO\i[1].exe
Adware:Adware/NewAds Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\CEHYOSWO\maxidr[1].avi
Adware:Adware/Maxifiles Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OYNUMHIP\tbfp[1].avi
Adware:Adware/Maxifiles Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SRZRIGD1\110[1].avi
Adware:Adware/NewAds Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\mc-110-12-0000137.exe
Adware:Adware/NewAds Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\mc-110-12-0000140.exe
Virus:Trj/Multidropper.BJU Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\n.bat
Virus:Trj/Downloader.JDK Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\setup.exe
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\#1 DVD Audio Ripper 1.2.6.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\(Video) Kylie Minogue - Slow (Kraftwerk Re.rar[Setup.exe] 
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\0day mp3s, full quality albums.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\0day mp3s, quality albums.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\18 Wheels of Steel Convoy Unlocker.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\1Click DVD Copy 4.2.9.10.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\1st JavaScript Editor Pro 3.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\2D and 3D Image Registration.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\4NT 7.01.365.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\7 Wonders of the Ancient World v1.0 Unlocker-TNT.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\7 Wonders of the Ancient World v1.0 Unlocker.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Abacre Web Site Uploader 1.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ABC Amber BlackBerry Converter 1.03.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ABC Amber iCalendar Converter 1.03.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ABC Amber Lotus Notes Converter 2.08.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Abrosoft FantaMorph Deluxe 3.6.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Abrosoft FantaMorph Pro 3.6.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\AcaStat 5.1.16.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ACDSee v8.0.39.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Acon Digital Media My Ringading v1.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Acoo Browser 1.40.556.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Actual Search &amp; Replace 2.6.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\AD Stream Recorder 1.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Adobe Audition 2.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Adobe Photoshop CS2 Tryout to Full Activation.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Adobe Photoshop CS2 v9.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Adobe Reader SpeedUp 1.35.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\AdSenseLog 3.0.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Advanced Clock 5.8.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Advanced DHTML Popup Pro RC 2.30.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Advanced Encryption Plug-In PRO 4.0.4.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Advanced ID Creator Personal 5.12.31.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Advanced Internet Kiosk 3.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Advanced MP3 Sound Recorder 2.4.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Advanced Office Password Recovery v3.03 PRO.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Advanced Serial Data Logger 2.5.0.42.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Advanced X Video Converter 4.3.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Ahead Nero v7.2.0.3b.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Aim Ad Hack 5.1 beta 2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Akram Audio Converter 2.20.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Akram Audio Editor 2.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Alcohol 120 v1.9.5 Build 3823.-.RETAIL.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Alcohol 120 v1.9.5.3823 FULLY.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Alcohol 120 v1.9.5.3823.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\All Video Converter 2.8.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\All Video Joiner 2.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\All Video Sound Extractor 2.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\All Video Splitter 2.8.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\All Video to VCD SVCD DVD Creator &amp; Burner 3.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\All Youve Got 2006 DVDRip Xvid.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\AmiChart 1.8.0.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\AMUST Registry Cleaner 3.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\AnFX 5.3.3.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Angeliux 1.12.18.536.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Anonymous Friend 2.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\AnyDVD 5.5.5.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\AnyDVD 5.8.2.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\AnyDVD 5.9.6 CRK-FFF.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\AoA DVD Copy 2.7.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Aplus Video to PMP v3.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\APO Usb Autorun 1.5.5.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Apollo Audio DVD Creator 1.2.6.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Apollo DivX to DVD Creator 3.2.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Aquabble Quest 1.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Araxis Merge 6.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Articulate Spelling 1.26.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ASP.NET Maker 2.1.rar[Setup.exe
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Aspose.Chart 3.2.2.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Aspose.Network 2.4.1.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Aspose.Workflow 1.2.0.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Atrise Everyfind 7.0.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Audio to Video Mixer 3.0.129.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\AudioManage 2.10.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Audition 2000 4.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Aurora Media Workshop 3.3.7.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Aurora MPEG To DVD Burner 4.7.21.4.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Auto Shutdown 4.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\AV Voice Changer Software Diamond v4.0.50.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Avast Professional v4.7.817.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Avast Professional v4.7.827.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\AVG Free AntiVirus Definitions 2006-06-05.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\AVG v7.0.280.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\AVI to VCD SVCD DVD Converter 3.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Azureus 2.4.0.3 B37.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Backup Made Simple 5.1.193.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Backup To DVD CD 5.1.193.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Backup-2006 Studio 5.1.3.208.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\BadCopy v3.80 build 1108.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Bannershop GIF Animator 5.0.7.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Battlefield 2 NOCD.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Battlefield Vietnam NOCD.rar[Setup.exe]                                                      
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\BearShare Pro v5.2.4.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Belltech CaptureXT v2.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Best SMTP Server 1.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\BestSync Folder Synchronizer 2.8.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Bic Runga - Birds.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Big Momma's House 2 (2006).rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\BitDefender Professional Virus Definitions 386606.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\BitDefender Standard Virus Definitions 386606.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\BitsCast 0.9.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Black Bad Girls 12 XXX DVDRip.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\BluffTitler DX9 5.03.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Bridge Baron 16 Plus 4 TRAiNERDOX.rar[Setup.exe]                                                                                               
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Bring Um Young 17 XXX DVDRip.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Brothers In Arms Earned In Blood UNLOCKER-UNBAiSEDGOATS.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Brothers in Arms Road to Hill 30 FiXED CHEATS.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\BrowserStar 2.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\BT Engine v4.7 Build 1126-TE.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Buzz Marketing with Blogs for Dummies.rar[Setup.exe]                                             
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\BySoft Free BMI Calculator 1.0.0.169.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Call of Cthulhu - Dark Corners.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\call of duty 2 key all.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Call Of Duty 2.rar[Setup.exe]                                                                                             
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Call of Duty United Offensive Minimizer.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\CDex 1.70 beta 1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Central Brain Identifier 8.0.0.8 Build 0606.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Charm DVD To Real Converter 5.9.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Chili FTP v1.1.0.18.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Civilization IV v1.09 [ENGLISH] No-DVD Fixed EXE.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\CleanCache 3.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ClickYes Pro 2.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Clipboard Box 2.9.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Coin Collection Wizard 1.05.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Colin McRae Rally 2005 Crash Fix-IND.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Colin McRae Rally 2005 Crash Fix.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Commandos 3 Destination Berlin ALL ACCESS CHEATDOX.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Commandos Strike Force.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Concept Data Analysis.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Connect Daily 3.2.12.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Copernic Desktop Search 2.0.2345.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Corporate Network Security 1.6.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Crypt4Free 4.4.9.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\CryptoExpert 2006 Pro 6.5.6.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\CryptoHeaven 2.6.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Cyberlink PowerDVD Deluxe v7.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Cyberlink PowerDVD v7-ENGiNE.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Cyberlink PowerDVD v7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\DaanCalendar v1.9.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Daft Punk - Discovery.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\DeadDiskDoctor 1.21.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\DeployMaster 2.8.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Desperation HDTVRip Xvid 2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\DevPlanner 2.2.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Dialog Workshop .NET 1.4.4.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Diner Dash 2 Restaurant Rescue v1.0.0.228-TNT.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Diner Dash v1.0.0.39 Unlocker.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\DiskAnalyzer Professional 1.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\DiskMonitor 5.0.0.18.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\DNS Redirector 6.3.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Dont Get Angry 2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\DownThemAll! 0.9.9.4.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Dr. DivX 2.0.0 RC1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Dream Match Tennis v1.05.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\DropWaterMark 3.5.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Dungeons And Dragons Dragonshard.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\dupeGuru 2.2.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\DWebPro 6.5.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\e-Campaign 4.8.8.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\E-mail Follow-Up for Microsoft Outlook 1.7.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\EarthDesk 3.0.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Ease Audio Converter 3.10.rar[Setup.exe]


----------



## RampageOC

Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Easy CD-DA Extractor 9.1.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Easy CD-DA Extractor Professional 9.1..rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Easy File Sharing Web Server v3.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Easy Icon Creator 5.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\EasyPrototype 1.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Education Joy XXX DVDRip.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ElcomSoft Advanced Archive Password Recovery ARCHPR v3.01.7-POPUP.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Em@ilCRX 1.1.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Enterprise Mail Server 1.6.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\eOrdering Complete 3.1.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\eOrdering Gold Win 3.1.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\eOrdering Professional 3.1.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Epiphany Notes 2.8.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ErrorSafe v1.1.44.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ESF Database Convert 4.6.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Evolution GT NoDVD CRACK-Unleashed.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Excel Password Recovery Master 1.0.0.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Eye Spy Pro v1.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\EZOutlookSync 1.4.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\EZOutlookSync Pro 1.4.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\F E A R NODVD CRACK.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\F-Secure 2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\F-Secure Anti-Virus Definitions 06-06-2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\F.E.A.R. All.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Fangorias GoreZone - Joshua DVDRiP XViD-DvF.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Fantastic Four RiP.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\FastReport 3.22.7.rar[Setup.exe]                                                                                                                                                                                        
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Fax Machine 4.22.rar[Setup.exe]                                                                                                                                                                                         
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Fax Machine v4.22.rar[Setup.exe]                                                                                                                                                                                        
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Feeding Frenzy 2 v1.0 ALL LEVELS CHEAT.rar[Setup.exe]                                                                                                                                                                   
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\FIFA 06 UNLOCKER-UNBAiSEDGOATS.rar[Setup.exe]                                                                                                                                                                           
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Fifa 2005 Unlocker.rar[Setup.exe]                                                                                                                                                                                       
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\FIFA 2006 Game.rar[Setup.exe]                                                                                                                                                                                           
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Fifa 2006.rar[Setup.exe]                                                                                                                                                                                                
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\FilmManager 3.1.0.rar[Setup.exe]                                                                                                                                                                                        
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\FireDaemon Pro 1.9 GA.rar[Setup.exe]                                                                                                                                                                                    
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Flash Renamer 5.02.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Flash Renamer v5.0.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Folder2MyPC 1.7.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Folderico 3.2.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and  settings\JACK\Shared\_\FotoAlbum Pro v5.2.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Friends With Money (2006).rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\FTPRush 1.0.0.593.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\GameBoost 1 1.6.5.2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\GameGain 2 2.6.5.2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\GameHike 1.6.5.2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\GameThrust 1.6.5.2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Gammadyne Mailer 27.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\GData AntiVirusKit 2006-YYePG.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\German Charts 1959.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\German Charts 1963.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\German Charts 1964.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Germany 2006 1.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Getting Out of Debt (Cliffs Notes).rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Gimmy Heaven 2005 DVDRip XviD.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Gizmo Project 2.0.0.170.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\google earth pro 3.0.6.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Google Earth Pro 3.0beta-VOORHEES.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Google Earth Pro 3.0beta.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Google Earth Pro current.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Google Submitter 3.9.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Google Toolbar 4.0.917.1454.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Goombah 0.96.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Grand Theft Auto  San Andreas iSO.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Grand Theft Auto San Andreas NOCD.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Grandmas Boy UNRATED DVDRip XviD-DiAMOND.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Guitar and Drum Trainer 3.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Guns Girls Lawyers Dollars 1.17.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\GX  Transcoder 3.0.10.3207.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Half Life 2 Episode One-PROViSiON + Update 1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Half Life 2 iSO.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Half Life 2 OFFLINE ACTIVATION PATCH-oWNAGE.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Half Life 2 OFFLINE ACTIVATION PATCH.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Hard Drive Inspector 1.8.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Hearts of Iron 2  Doomsday-RELOADED iSO.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Heroes of the Pacific Unlocker RIP-TNT.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Hidden Camera 2.20.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Hide IP Platinum 2.8.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Hide IP Platinum v2.8.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\History Sweeper 2.68.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Hitman  Blood Money iSO.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Home Bookkeeping 4.1.2.6.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\HP Infotech CodeVisionAVR v1.24.6 Pro.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\HTML Password Pro 5.07.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\HTTrack Website Copier 3.41-ALPHA-5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\IconCool Manager 4.62.60605.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\IconSaver 2.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\IDpack Pro 7.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ImageIngester 1.4.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Impossible Creatures iSO.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ImTOO 3GP Video Converter 3.1.6.0602b.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ImTOO 3GP Video Converter v3.1.5.0430b.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ImTOO AVI MPEG Converter 3.1.6.0602b.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ImTOO DVD to 3GP Converter 4.0.51.0606.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ImTOO iPod Movie Converter 3.1.6.0602b.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ImTOO MOV Converter 3.1.6.0602b.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ImTOO MP3 WAV Converter 2.1.57.0526.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ImTOO MP4 Video Converter 3.1.6.0602b.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ImTOO MPEG Encoder 3.1.6.0602b.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ImTOO OGG Converter 2.1.57.0526.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ImTOO PSP Video Converter 3.1.6.0602b.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ImTOO RM Converter 3.1.6.0602b.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ImTOO Video to Audio Converter 3.1.6.0602b.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ImTOO WMA MP3 Converter 2.1.57.0526.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Incorporate Your Business  When To Do It And H.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Info Angel Pro 3.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Instant Quote Professional 5.20.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Interest Calculator 2.8.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Internet Download Manager v5.02.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Jaikoz Audio Tagger for Windows 1.2.0.1011.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Jitbit Virtual Keyboard 1.47.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Joy RingTone Converter 1.1.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\JPEE 5.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Just Enough Project Management.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Kanasnap 1.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Kaspersky Anti Virus Personal 5.0.388.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Kaspersky Anti Virus Personal Pro v5.0.20.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Kaspersky Anti-Virus Defs June.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\kaspersky anti-virus personal.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Kaspersky Anti-Virus v6.0.0.299 FINAL.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Kerio WinRoute Firewall v6.21.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Kingdia CD Extractor 1.2.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Kingdia DVD Audio Ripper 1.7.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Kingdia DVD Ripper 2.5.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\kmAnywhere 2005 Pro 12.22 build 060605.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Konvertor 3.51.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\KP Typing Tutor 7.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Kylie Minogue - Body Language (2003).rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Learn Chinese 2006 v4.01.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Luxor Amun Rising v1.5.5.8 Unlocker.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Macallan Mail Solution 4.8.07.017.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Macro Recorder 3.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Macro Recorder Lite 3.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Magic DVD Copier 4.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\MagicDisc Virtual DVD CD-ROM 2.5.52.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\MailWasher Pro 5.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Mary Gauthier - Mercy Now.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Master Shredder 1.0.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\MB Free Zodiac Signs Software 1.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\McAfee VirusScan Definition 4777.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\MediaMonkey 2.5.3.968.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Medved QuoteTracker 3.7.6C.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Medwyn Goodall - Excalibur - 1990.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Medwyn Goodall - Four Horsemen - 1994.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\MegaJong 2.0 PalmOS.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Memoirs2001 Lite 2.01.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Memory Loops v1.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\MenuMachine 2.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\MessengerLog 5 Pro v5.35.rar[Setup.exe]


----------



## RampageOC

Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Mission  Impossible III (2006).rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Mission Impossible 3 XViD.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\mnoGoSearch Lite for Windows 3.2.39.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\mnoGoSearch Pro Standard Edition 3.2.39.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Mobile Ringtone Converter 2.3.21.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Mobile Ringtone Converter v2.3.11-TE.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\MOTO GP Ultimate Racing Technology Unlocker.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\MOV to AVI MPEG WMV Converter v2.0.4.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Movie DVD Maker 1.5.6.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Movie Label 2007 2.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Mozilla Thunderbird 1.5.0.4.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Mp3CoolPlay-X 3.9.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\MP3Doctor 5.11.048.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Mst defrag home edition 1.8.30.58.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Multi Cam Pro v2.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Munich DVDRiP.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Munich.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\My Buddy Icons 4.52.60528.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\My Digital Screensaver v2.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Myst  Masterpiece Edition iSO.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\n00zn00zn00zn00z.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\n999tn999tn999tn999t.rar[Setup.exe]          
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\NBA LIVE 2006 2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Need For Speed - Most Wanted 1.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Need For Speed Most Wanted ALL ACCESS CHEAT.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\NEED FOR SPEED Most Wanted BLACK EDITION PATCH.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\NEED FOR SPEED MOST WANTED CDKEY-2RENTZWH0REZ.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\NEED FOR SPEED Most Wanted [MULTI] No-DVD Fixed Image.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Need for Speed Most Wanted.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Need for Speed Underground 2 NOCD.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\nero 7 premium.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Nero 7.0 Nero 7 Ulta Edition.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Nero 7.0.1.2 Premium 7.0.1.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Nero Premium Edition v7.2.0.3 KeyMaker.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\NetScream 1.6.5.2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Network Event Viewer 5.0.0.23.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Network File Monitor Professional 2.26.4.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\NewsLeecher v3.0 Final..Incl CRACK-RESURRECTiON.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\NewsReactor 1.0 Build 9034.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\NewsReactor 1.0.9037.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\NHL 2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Nikon Capture v4.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Norton Antivirus 2006 12.0.0.94b.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Norton Antivirus 2006 2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Norton Ghost v10.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Norton Internet Security 2006 2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\norton internet security 2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Norton Systemsorks 2006 2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Norton Systemworks Premier 2006 2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\novaPDF Lite 3.3.170.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\novaPDF Pro 3.3.170.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\novaPDF SDK 3.3.170.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\novaPDF Std 3.3.170.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Nsauditor Network Security 1.3.4.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\NTI Ripper v2.0.0.8 Retail.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ObjectRescue SmartBackup v3.3.0.400.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Open Video Capture 1.24.159.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\original Valid Windows XP Pro KEY S original  Windows XP Pro.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Oront Burning Kit 1.0.6 beta.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\OZFac Timer v2.1.0.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Paint.net 2.6.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Panda  Antivirus Platinum Internet  Security 2006 10.00.00.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Panda Antivirus Titanium 2006 5.01.00.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\PaperCut Quota 6.2.3537.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\PaperCut Quota v5.2.570.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Passware Access Password Recovery Key v6.5.918.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Passwords and Keys 1.25.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Payroll 2005 1.0.2.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\PC Tools Registry Mechanic v5.2.0.310.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\PC-cillin Antivirus Pattern File 3.481.00.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\PCBoost 3 3.6.5.2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\PCHeal 1.6.5.2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\PCMedik 6.6.5.2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\PCThrust 1.6.5.2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\PDF EDIT TOOLS 1.3.4.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\PDF SPLIT MERGE PAGES 1.6.1.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\pdf-Recover Professional 3.6.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Peter Jacksons King Kong iSO.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Photo to VCD SVCD DVD Converter 2.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\PicaJet FX 2.5.452.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Plasma Pong v1.2 Plus 3 TRAiNER.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\PolderbitS Sound Recorder And Editor v4.0.90.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and settings\JACK\Shared\_\Powerful Cookies 2.7.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\PowerPoint Slide Show Converter 2.2.0.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\PPT2DVD v2.5.2.128.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Practicing Organization Development.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Prime Number Calculator 4.7.8.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Prince of Persia  The Two Thrones ISO + Extras.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Prince Of Persia 2 Warrior Within NoDISC-MiNT.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Prince Of Persia 2 Warrior Within NoDISC.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\PrintDevizor PC 2.0.4.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Pro Evolution Soccer 5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Protea AntiVirus Tools, Avast! version 2.02.09.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Protea AntiVirus Tools, ClamAV version 2.02.09.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\PSPad 4.5.2.2222.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Puzzle of 15 1.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\QUAKE 4 DVD CRACK.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Quake 4 KEYCHECK FiXED-SKULL.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\QUAKE 4 NOCDKEY.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Quick Starter v2.8.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\QuickTime 7.0.4.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\QuickTime Pro 7.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\RA Mystery Case Files Prime Suspects v1.2e-CFF.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\RamSmash 1.6.5.2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Re-Volt.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\RegDoctor 1.63.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Registry Mechanic 5.0 NEW.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\registry mechanic 5.1.0.224.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Registry Mechanic 5.1.0.244.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Registry Workshop 2.6.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Remote Installer 1.3.76.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Revolver Mail 2006.2.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Revolver Mail Pro 2006.2.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Revolver Office 2006.2.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Revolver Office Pro 2006.2.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\RM to VCD SVCD DVD Converter 3.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\RoboFolder 1.0.0.17.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\RoboMail Mass Mail Software 1.6.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Romi 5.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\RPS - Remote Power Source 2.6.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\RTF2FO 3.4.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Sabiston Textbook of Surgery.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Saints and Sinners Bowling v1.0 ALL ACCESS CHEAT.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Schedula Professional 2.2v5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Screen Calendar 7.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Screen Calendar for Outlook 7.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Script-Q Advanced 3.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Script-Q Basic 3.1.rar[Setup.exe]


----------



## RampageOC

Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\SD WinHider 1.16.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Sd4hide SafeDisc 4 Hider 1.0-SKULL.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Second Sight Unlocker Complete.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Security Task Manager v1.6f.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Selteco Flash Designer 5.0.24.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Selteco Flash Designer 5.0.24.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Seven Kingdoms II  The Fryhtan Wars iSO.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Shuric scan 1.99.694.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Sinead O'Connor - Universal Mother.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Skyshape MP3 Resizer v1.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Slither (2006) TS XviD.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Slysoft AnyDVD v5.9.6.0-CRD.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Slysoft CloneCD v5.2.9.1 KeyMaker.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\SlySoft CloneDVD v2.7.5.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Smart HTTP Debugger 3.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\SmartFTP FTP Library 1.5.8.9.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\SmartMinimizer 2.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\SoftX HTTP Debugger Pro v3.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Solitaire City 3.00.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\SolSuite 2006 6.6.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Sony Vegas Video 6.0 6.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\SPAMfighter Exchange Module 3.1.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\SpeedFan 4.29 beta7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\SpellForce 2 - Shadow Wars iSO.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow NOCD.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Spyro Gyra - Wrapped In A Dream (2006).rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Spytector 1.3.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Spyware Doctor 3.2.2.417.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\spyware Doctor 3.5.1 498.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Spyware Doctor v3.1.0.312.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Spyware Doctor v3.8.0.1555-CRD.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Spyware Doctor v3.8.0.1555.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Spyware Doctor v3.8.0.2527.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\SPYWAREfighter 1.7.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\SQLiteManager 2.0.6.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\SQLyog 5.13.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\SRS WOW XT Plugin v1.0.9 For Windows Media Player Retail.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Stacked With Daniel Negreanu BWCLONE-PLEX iSO.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\StartupStar 1.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Streamripper for Winamp 1.61.20.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Style XP + 1000 Themes 1000 Boots 1000 Icon.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Super Video Cap v4.0.300.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\SuperRam 5.6.5.2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\SXBandMaster 0.94.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Symantec Norton AntiVirus Virus Definition 06 05 2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Take The Lead.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Tangerine Dream - Logos  Live at the Dominion.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Tangerine Dream - Tournado.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Task Scheduler Pro 2.07.060601.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Taxi.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\TextPipe Pro 7.7.4.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Break-up CAM CAMERA.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Da Vinci Code.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Elder Scrolls III Morrowind NoCD.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Elder Scrolls IV  Oblivion-RELOADED iSO.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion NoDVD.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Godfather The Game NODVD-GHC.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Hills Have Eyes 2006 TS Xvid.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Hobbit iSO.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Island 2005 DVDRip XviD.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Jacket DVDRip XviD.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Lord Of The Rings Battle For Middle Earth 2 trainer plus 1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Lord of the Rings The Battle for Middle-earth-VENGEANCE.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Lord of the Rings The Battle for Middle-earth.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Matrix   Path of Neo FULL  iSO.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Matrix Path Of Neo iSO.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Movies 1.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Sims 2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Sisterhood Of The Traveling Pants DVDRip XviD-iMBT.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\The Soft Drinks Companion.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Throttle 6 6.6.5.2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Throttle 6.5.22.2006.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Tidy Start Menu 3.0.rar[Setup.exe]


----------



## RampageOC

Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2006 iSO.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Timeless Time &amp; Expense Multi-User 2.6.09.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Timeless Time &amp; Expense Single-User 2.60.09.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\TMPGEnc 3.0 XPress 3.3.8.117.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Torque DVDRiP.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Total Commander v6.54a.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Touchstone Win323 v1.4.4.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Touchstone WinEyeQ v1.5.2.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Touchstone WinSIP v2.4.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\TracePlus Ethernet 5.04.000.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Trackmania Sunrise Extreme.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\TRACKMANIA SUNRISE.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Transformation of Knowledge Information and Da.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\TrID 2.00.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\TrojanHunter 4.5 b.924.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\TrojanHunter v4.1 Build 903.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\True BoxShot 1.4.1.61.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\True Launch Bar 3.2.15 RC 3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Trustsoft HistoryKill 2006 v1.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Trustsoft IM Panic v1.0.0.147.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\TweakRAM 5.5.4.4.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\TwistedBrush 9.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Ulead VideoStudio v9.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Ultra DVD Creator 1.5.8.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Ultra MP3 to CD Burner 1.5.6.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Ultra MPEG to DVD Burner 1.5.6.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Underworld.Evolution DVDRip XViD.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Uptime Clock 3.7.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Using Investor Relations to Maximize Equity Va.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\V for Vendetta (2006).rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines v1.2 NoCD.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Vecal dbXpert for Oracle v6.5.3.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Video-AVI to GIF Converter 3.07.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\VideoMate v12.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\VirIT eXplorer Lite 6.0.92.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Vision Backup Enterprise v10.9.28.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Visual Perception of Music Notation.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\VizUp Enterprise 2.1.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\VizUp Professional 2.1.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\VizUp Standard 2.1.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\VMware Workstation v5.0.0.13124-ZWT.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Volume Logic plug-in for Winamp 1.3.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Volume Logic plug-in for Windows iTunes 1.3.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Volume Logic plug-in for Windows Media Player 1.3.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\VSO ConvertXtoDVD v2.0.12-ENGiNE.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\VSO Software ConvertXtoDVD v2.0.12.126-TE.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\War Of The Worlds DVDRiP.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\War On Terror iSO.rar[Setup.exe]                                                                                                                                                                                        
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\WashandGo 8.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\WatchTV Professional Ex v1.50.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Web OfficeView 3.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\When Pancakes Go Bad  Optical Delusions with A.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\WinAVI Video Converter v7.5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Windows Genuine Advantage Validation v1.5.526.0-ETH0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\WinHKI Unpacker 1.69.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\WinRAR 3.51.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\WinRAR v3.51.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\WinUtilities v5.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\WinXMedia DVD Audio Ripper 4.02.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\WISE-FTP 5.0.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\WMV to VCD SVCD DVD Converter 2.3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Word Password Recovery Master 1.0.0.7.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Workplace Angel 2.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\WWE Raw 2006 DSR XviD.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\X-Backup 2006.1.1.4.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\X-Men  The Last Stand.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Xdata 4.3 6.3 beta 5.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Xilisoft 3GP Video Converter v2.1.55.1025b.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Xilisoft MP3 WAV Converter 2.1.57.0605.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Xilisoft WMA MP3 Converter 2.1.57.0605.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\XM Easy Personal FTP Server 5.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\XoftSpy v4.21.134-CRD.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\XP Repair Pro v2.4.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\xplorer2 Professional 1.5.0.90.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\xplorerÂ² 1.5.0.90.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Xtags 4 6.2.2 beta3.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\XtraTools 2006 v05.09.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Xtreme Translator Enterprise v1.83.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\XYplorer v5.00.0015.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\YoGen Audio Edit 1.1.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\YoGen Audio Recorder 3.0.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ZipBackup 4.0.0.1730.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Zodiac Xvid.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ZoneAlarm 6.5.700.000.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ZoneAlarm Anti-Spyware 6.5.700.000.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ZoneAlarm Antivirus 6.5.700.000.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ZoneAlarm Pro 6.5.700.000.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ZoneAlarm Pro v6.5.700.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ZoneAlarm Security Suite 6.5.700.000.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected      C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\Zuma Deluxe ALL ACCESS CHEAT.rar[Setup.exe]
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm Disinfected      C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Shared\_\ZylSerialPort 1.39.rar[Setup.exe]
Adware:Adware/Maxifiles  Not disinfected  C:\Program Files\Common Files\mc-110-12-0000140.exe
Adware:Adware/Maxifiles  Not disinfected  C:\Program Files\InetGet2\direct3.exe
Adware:Adware/Maxifiles  Not disinfected  C:\Program Files\InetGet2\gimmysmileysB.exe
Adware:Adware/MaxFiles   Not disinfected  C:\Program Files\ipwins\ipwins.exe
Adware:Adware/Maxifiles  Not disinfected  C:\Program Files\ToolBar888\Uninst.exe
Adware:Adware/WebHancer  Not disinfected  C:\Program Files\webHancer\Programs\SET29.tmp
Adware:Adware/WebHancer  Not disinfected  C:\Program Files\webHancer\Programs\SET2B.tmp
Adware:Adware/WebHancer  Not disinfected  C:\Program Files\webHancer\Programs\SET2D.tmp
Adware:Adware/WebHancer  Not disinfected  C:\Program Files\webHancer\Programs\whinstaller.exe
Adware:Adware/NewAds     Not disinfected  C:\Program Files\Windows\WinUpdate.exe
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm  Disinfected     C:\WINDOWS\Setup.exe
Adware:Adware/CommAd      Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\SkFDSyA\m4IGmVE.vbs
Virus:Trj/Multidropper.BJU Disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\n.bat
Virus:W32/Sdbot.ftp.worm   Disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\
Virus:W32/Sdbot.HLL.worm   Disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2pnetworking.exe
Virus:Trj/Downloader.JDK   Disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\setup.exe.tmp


----------



## RampageOC

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 01:24:21, on 17/06/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Xerox One Touch\OneTouchMon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\INSTAN~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\VoyagerTest\fts.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\BearShare\BearShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\ipwins\ipwins.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\PPATCH~1\ntvdm.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
C:\Program Files\TextBridge Pro 9.0\Bin\Ereg\Remind32.exe
C:\Program Files\blueyonder IST\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\Program Files\TClock\TClock.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\AOLConnect.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcssecs.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/firefox
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.freeserve.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer Provided by blueyonder
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;<local>
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Freeserve - {8B68564D-53FD-4293-B80C-993A9F3988EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\FREESE~1\FSBar\FSBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ToolBar888 - {0E1230F8-EA50-42A9-983C-D22ABC2EED3B} - C:\Program Files\ToolBar888\MyToolBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] C:\Program Files\Scansoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PP8 Reminder] "C:\Program Files\Scansoft\PaperPort\WebEreg\NAVBrowser.exe" -r "C:\Program Files\Scansoft\PaperPort\WebEreg\navLoad.ini"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OneTouch Monitor] "C:\Program Files\Xerox One Touch\OneTouchMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstantAccess] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VCSPlayer] "C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CleanEasyImg] c:\apps\easydvd\cleanall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Messanger] C:\WINDOWS\msgaol.exe /i
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SchedulerMgr] C:\WINDOWS\shman.exe /i
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rdrd] C:\DOCUME~1\JACK\LOCALS~1\Temp\rd996.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [%FP%Friendly fts.exe] "C:\Program Files\VoyagerTest\fts.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lqdepop] C:\WINDOWS\lqdepop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vdfmbnvw] C:\Program Files\Nuqg\Odcpja.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snetobjm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\snetobjm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [9hs7lf2i] C:\WINDOWS\System32\9hs7lf2i.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mvidkz] C:\WINDOWS\mvidkz.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BearShare] "C:\Program Files\BearShare\BearShare.exe" /pause
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [defender] C:\\defender25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [keyboard] C:\\keyboard25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [newname] C:\\newname25.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [p2p networking] p2pnetworking.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IpWins] C:\Program Files\ipwins\ipwins.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [p2p networking] p2pnetworking.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TClock.exe] C:\Program Files\TClock\tclock_install.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DNS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\mc-110-12-0000140.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pldo] "C:\WINDOWS\PPATCH~1\ntvdm.exe" -vt yazb
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Metvayc] C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Application Data\??mbols\??rss.exe
O4 - Startup: reminder-ScanSoft Product Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files\TextBridge Pro 9.0\Bin\Ereg\Remind32.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Global Startup: blueyonder Instant Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\blueyonder IST\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MsnVirRem.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MyToolBar Search - res://C:\Program Files\ToolBar888\MyToolBar.dll/MENUSEARCH.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search with Freeserve - res://C:\PROGRA~1\FREESE~1\FSBar\FSBar.dll/VSearch.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.freeserve.com/
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aolsvc.aol.co.uk/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1101158481390
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D8089245-3211-40F6-819B-9E5E92CD61A2} - https://flashcasino.ladbrokes.com/instant-play-en/FlashAX.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs:  c:\windows\system32\chkntfs.dll  dvdplay.dll  C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvdplay.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Control Panel - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ktlsl7371.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Spyware Protection Service (AOLService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\\aolserv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) -   - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: Virtual CD v4 Security service (SDK - Version) (VCSSecS)



There is the new HIjack this . The Active scan it left a very lot undisinfected


----------



## RampageOC

Can any one help please


----------



## RampageOC

Adware and spywear was not disinfected but all the viruses was 

thanks


----------



## RampageOC

what can i do now ? anyone please help .


----------



## jp198780

i'd say download Ad-Aware SE Personal, AVG Free, Spybot S&D, Ewido, take your computer off the network, by disonnecting the ethernet cord, scan each 1 1-by-1, and delete what ever it finds, im sure that will clean your pc, let us know how it goes.


----------



## RampageOC

jp198780 said:
			
		

> i'd say download Ad-Aware SE Personal, AVG Free, Spybot S&D, Ewido, take your computer off the network, by disonnecting the ethernet cord, scan each 1 1-by-1, and delete what ever it finds, im sure that will clean your pc, let us know how it goes.



Thanks for the reply its very much appreciated . By taking the computer of the network do you meen of the net ? . Sorry about the dumbness i know practically nothing about comps . 

thanks  again


----------



## holyjunk

Unplug the cord that connects your computer to the internet.


----------



## kelzo

*Fix for McAfee Initialization error*

McAfee offers a fix in the form a registry update. You can find it here: http://ts.mcafeehelp.com/faq.asp?frames=1&docid=379868&CategoryId=95265&chat=


----------



## makinendz515

why not just reformat your PC and go from there ?? system recovery or something and just hope the virus didnt delete any drivers


----------



## jp198780

yeah, he could reformat.


----------

